# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Craxy Machines or Заработало

## Большой Брат

:) Может кто-то играл в эту игру и скинет скрин прохождения 97 уровня запарился уже.:mad:

----------


## Alex_Ltd

скрин должен быть небольшого качаства (стоит ограничение на отсылку:p )

----------


## elmigranto

Вот, пожалуйста:
cm097.jpg

----------

